# Seeking ideas for garage lighting.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking for feedback on anyone that has the same issue I have with finding suitable lighting for my garage. As you can see its a high apex without ceiling 5.5x4.5m2.
I have detailing lights, it's general lighting I am stumped on. Been tying with the regular 60x30's, 120x30, 60x60's flat 30 or 40w ones, but with the angle of the roof it is not so straight forward. Not liking the idea of those hanging kits.
Before taking a punt in hope they were the right choice, maybe someone has a proven suggestion on what worked for them.:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Led Tube Lights ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm looking to use 6-6500K and the common option is 4-4500K.
I had decided on the daylight option as I did want plenty of light.
Anyone have a comment on this and what they have etc.
Best ask before I go for it.

I do have separate colour match light lighting for paintwork.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

I am going to have 4 of these panels in my 8 by 5,4 meter garage:
https://www.ecofoss.dk/da-dk/product/greenid-led-ecf00/65256

They are dimmable and can go from 2500k to 6500k. Then 4 to 6 dimmable spots to use when buffing ;-)


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Hede said:


> I am going to have 4 of these panels in my 8 by 5,4 meter garage:
> https://www.ecofoss.dk/da-dk/product/greenid-led-ecf00/65256
> 
> They are dimmable and can go from 2500k to 6500k. Then 4 to 6 dimmable spots to use when buffing ;-)


No info on prices on that link. They look like a good option for business work environment. 
As stated I have a Scangrip lights so covered on when I need the change in light on specific area and type of work.
Might go for the strip lights with enclosures, how many and where to situate are still doing my swede in


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes sorry there are no price. My electrician just told me a total for all the work he is doing in the garage, its a new build.
I got the idea for panels from White details youtube garage tour. Jim uses panels that is 5000k. But as these go to 6500k and dimmable. My electrician has done a couple of garages with them and they are loved by the owners.


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

I just fitted some led batons from Amazon, roughly £25 each, they look great, would recommend them


----------



## dcalde78 (Feb 3, 2015)

With a sloped roof like that I would say that a couple of battens, on either side, mounted perpendicular to the supports would be a good bet. It'd probably be the cheapest way to get into LED lighting as well since you can just get regular battens and get LED tubes to fit into them.


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

got these in mine real easy to fit as u can link them together

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-Inte...a740c55:m:mCmWmJvDZq1XtH2kjxaDlDw:rk:166:pf:0


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I fitted two of these in my mother's garage. Fantastic for the price.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batt...MyDjS03Le0jkFkKnNI4aAnzcEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cookies said:


> I fitted two of these in my mother's garage. Fantastic for the price.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batt...MyDjS03Le0jkFkKnNI4aAnzcEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


I can second these, I have four up in my garage.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I bought 6 LEDvero 1500mm tubes in Warm White (3500k) - more than enough light and gives off a decent light.. Im going t buy a few more, smaller for under shelves and the same size for the loft spaces in garage. Very easy to daisy chain together.

These...
LEDVero 6x SMD LED tube with fixture fluorescent tube in warm white T8 G13 frosted cover - (59.05') 150 cm, 25W, 2500 lm - ready for assembly [Energy Class A]


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Cookies said:


> I fitted two of these in my mother's garage. Fantastic for the price.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batt...MyDjS03Le0jkFkKnNI4aAnzcEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


These have been in my basket since before Christmas...you may have just sold me :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

350Chris said:


> These have been in my basket since before Christmas...you may have just sold me :thumb:


Here's a couple of pics.

















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf ODY200 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used 1200x600mm LED's ....give a great spread of light !


----------

